# is anyone diving



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i will be in pensacola both days and i was wanting to see if anyone was diving and needed someone to split gas with or someone i could go out with i have a 16 foot boat but i have no one to go with


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like we are having some good weather to. You want have a problem finding someone. I might be going out too. Gotta work Sat:reallycrying.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can't find anyone and you just need to get out there,Holy Spear Itis looking for more to fill his boat.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic120706-38-1.aspx


----------



## RebelYell (May 28, 2008)

Which days are you talking about being in town?


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

31 and the 1 tomorrow and sunday


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck gettin out *******! I wish I could


----------

